# Região Norte Fluminense/RJ – Emanuel Paiva faz um rápido passeio por uma das cidades mais quentes do Estado, a saber, Itaperuna. (IDH: 0,730/Ref. 2010



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*
Olá, pessoal! :hi: 

Provavelmente, este é o menor thread que já fiz aqui no SSC. Na realidade, fui à Itaperuna para descansar uns dias, mas resolvi tirar algumas fotos só para constar o registro. Itaperuna é uma das cidades mais quentes que já conheci. Apesar do calor abafado, chove bastante também.
Minhas impressões foram na medida certa. Só acho que o prefeito deveria dar uma atenção melhor ao centro, pois achei um pouco desorganizado. As ruas e canteiros centrais deveriam ser mais bem cuidados. Todavia, é uma cidade que tem todos os serviços necessários. O município está hoje com 133.000 habitantes. 




































Fonte: wikipedia.org



DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR

Lei 9.610/98
Art. 48. As obras situadas permanentemente em logradouros públicos podem ser representadas livremente, por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.

Constituição Federal
Art. 5º Todos são iguais perante a lei, sem distinção de qualquer natureza, garantindo-se aos brasileiros e aos estrangeiros residentes no País a inviolabilidade do direito à vida, à liberdade, à igualdade, à segurança e à propriedade, nos termos seguintes:

IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e
de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença. 


PARTE CENTRAL​


01 – E começamos pela parte central da cidade. Como eu já declarara antes, penso que o prefeito deveria olhar com mais carinho para essa parte, pois achei meio desorganizado.











02











03











04











05










06 










07 










08










09










10










11 










12










13










14 










15











16










17 










18 










19










20 










21










22 










23 











24 











25 











26 











27 











28 











29











30 











31 











32 











33 – A sensação que tenho é que Itaperuna é uma cidade bem diversificada em termos de clase social, isto é, vai da classe mais alta até a mais baixa.












ALEATÓRIAS​
34 – Aqui, vai algumas bem aleatórias tiradas de partes do Centro e do bairro Fiteiros.











35 











36 











37 











38











39 











40











41 











42 











43 











44











45











46 











47 












ASSOCIAÇÃO ATLÉTICA BANCO DO BRASIL​

48 – Curti bastante e AABB (Associação Atlética Banco do Brasil); por isso, resolvi incluir no thread.











49 











50 – Esqueci de ir ao Cristo Redentor de Itaperuna.











51 











52 











53 











54 











55 











56











57 











58 











59 











60 











61











62 











63











64











65 











66 











BAIRRO FITEIROS/MORRO DOS MÉDICOS​

67 – E, encerrando com as fotos do bairro que mais gostei: Fiteiros, também conhecido como Morro dos Médicos.











68 











69 











70 – Já no bairro.











71 – Parece que em Itaperuna há várias faculdades e vários médicos.











72 











73 











74 











75 











76 











77 











78 











79











80











81 











82











83











84











85











86 











87 











88











89











90











91 











92











93











94











95











96 











97 











98











99











100











101 











102











103 – Thread curto como eu já escrevi antes. 103 fotos é pouco para Itaperuna, mas ficou o registro.










Espero que tenham gostado!!! kay: 


*


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Mil vezes melhor do que o que eu esperava... ninguem no Rio fala de Itaperuna, e pela localizacao no estado... achava que seria um local pauperrimo e esquecido.


----------



## xyzclone (Jan 10, 2009)

Ficou ótimo o reZistru Manu!

o traçado da cidade me lembro as cidades médias do Sul do Estado!

Sempre encanto ver por aqui as cidades mais longínquas da capital ou das zonas mais conhecidas!

:applause:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

legal said:


> *Mil vezes melhor do que o que eu esperava*... ninguem no Rio fala de Itaperuna, e pela localizacao no estado... achava que seria um local pauperrimo e esquecido.


Legal,

Campos reina soberano no Norte do Estado porque não há nenhuma cidade tão pujante e tão bela. Mas há outras cidades até simpáticas. Umas das cidades que passei e gostei foi Santo Antônio de Pádua; me deu até vontade de descer do ônibus de tão bonitinha. :yes;

Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

xyzclone said:


> Ficou ótimo o reZistru Manu!
> 
> o traçado da cidade me lembro as cidades médias do Sul do Estado!
> 
> ...


Que bom que gostou. No começo das fotos eu achei que ficaria uma bosta. Mas chegando em casa percebi que não ficou tão ruim. Perdi o hábito de fazer threads...HAHAHAHA

Abraços, :hug:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Ótimo trabalho Emanuel! Continue mostrando essas cidades menos conhecidas do público aqui. 

Itaperuna parece ser bem legalzinha, só colocaria uma ressalva: a falta de uma boa integração/urbanização com o rio que margeia a cidade.

Ah, parabéns! :cheers1:



legal said:


> Mil vezes melhor do que o que eu esperava... ninguem no Rio fala de Itaperuna, e pela localizacao no estado... achava que seria um local pauperrimo e esquecido.


Na verdade, embora o Noroeste e o Norte (exceto as petro-cidades nesse caso) sejam regiões pobres, isso não quer dizer que as cidades da região sejam "favelões", feias ou esculhambadas. São cidades pequenas e pacatas, típicas de interior mesmo. Itaperuna e Santo Antonio de Pádua são as "maiorezinhas".


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> Ótimo trabalho Emanuel! Continue mostrando essas cidades menos conhecidas do público aqui.
> 
> Itaperuna parece ser bem legalzinha, só colocaria uma ressalva: a falta de uma boa integração/urbanização com o rio que margeia a cidade.
> 
> ...


Lorram,

Passei por cidades bem pequenas (em termos populacionais); Cardoso Moreira e Italva, cujas populações nem chegam à 20 mil. São cidades muito pequenas e tranquilas. O ônibus tem até dificuldade em passar pelas ruas estreitas. Miracema também é bem pequena. A que mais gostei foi Santo Antônio de Pádua. Há ainda dezenas de cidades naquela região norte-noroeste do Estado que eu desconheço completamente. Mas é bom sempre que possível ir desbravando...rs


E, sobre o Rio Muriaé, quando há enchentes é o caos na cidade. Pode reparar que as ruas centrais estão com resquícios de lama e poeira proveniente do Rio. Lá é quente e abafado por ser um vale, mas, também, chove muito.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom. Itaperuna mil vezes melhor do que nas fotos do Street View e do que se imagina, pelo pouco que se fala da cidade. Parabéns Emanuel.

Particularmente fiquei surpreso com o bom padrao construtivo dessa parte final do thread.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Oi Paiva,

Gostei bastante da cidade, desenvolvida, aparenta ter vida própria a despeito da proximidade com Campos, maior referência desta região. Itaperuna me lembra a fábrica de leite Glória, que tinha uma unidade produtiva também em Itapetinga( sudoeste da Bahia), hoje desativada. Parabéns por mais um competente trabalho, forte abraço.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

^^

Existem ocorrências de grandes cheias neste rio e que impactam na cidade?


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom. Itaperuna mil vezes melhor do que nas fotos do Street View e do que se imagina, pelo pouco que se fala da cidade. Parabéns Emanuel.
> 
> *Particularmente fiquei surpreso com o bom padrao construtivo dessa parte final *do thread.



Então, eu também fiquei surpreso com as belas casas! E, olha que tem outros bairros de casas desse nível ou até melhor; pena que me faltou tempo para registrá-las. 

Forte abraço, :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> Existem ocorrências de grandes cheias neste rio e que impactam na cidade?


Certamente, meu amigo. Perceba que o asfalto da ponte está com muita lama. Isso ocorreu porque quando chove muito por lá o Rio Muriaé transborda causando o caos na parte central.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Oi Paiva,
> 
> Gostei bastante da cidade, desenvolvida, aparenta ter vida própria a despeito da proximidade com Campos, maior referência desta região. Itaperuna me lembra a fábrica de leite Glória, que tinha uma unidade produtiva também em Itapetinga( sudoeste da Bahia), hoje desativada. Parabéns por mais um competente trabalho, forte abraço.


Eu sempre ouvi falarem mal de Itaperuna. Ouvi que era uma cidade quente (isso é fato inegável); ouvi também que a cidade era uma enorme roça e um favelão. Isso eu discordo, pois ainda que a cidade abrigue muitas classes sociais, está longe de ser um grande favelão ou uma roça. Lá tem faculdades e universidades, e todos os serviços que uma cidade precisa. Um shopping cairia muito bem por lá. 

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Allan00 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ótimo trabalho Paiva.

Eu como morador me sinto privilegiado, por alguém estar divulgando nossa cidade, pouca conhecida, mas muito importante para a economia da Região Norte e Noroeste do estado, respondendo a sua pergunta.. Sim, Itaperuna tem bastante médico e faculdades, como por exemplo o Hospital São José do Avaí que é referência regional, estadual, e até nacional, é referência em neurocirurgia, cirurgia cardíaca, oncologia, cirurgia vascular, transplante de fígado e cirurgia videolaparoscópica portando aparelhos com tecnologia de ponta.*Me referindo a cidade em sí, ainda há muitos locais apreciados por turistas que não foi mostrado no seu post, talvez tenha sido breve passagem por aqui, espero que tenha gostado de nossa cidade, seja bem vindo caso queira voltar mais vezes, pois será bem recebido.

Abração. :hug:


----------



## Allan00 (Dec 6, 2019)

jguima said:


> Oi Paiva,
> 
> Gostei bastante da cidade, desenvolvida, aparenta ter vida própria a despeito da proximidade com Campos, maior referência desta região. Itaperuna me lembra a fábrica de leite Glória, que tinha uma unidade produtiva também em Itapetinga( sudoeste da Bahia), hoje desativada. Parabéns por mais um competente trabalho, forte abraço.


Também chegou uma nova fábrica de laticínios na Cidade uns anos atrás, denominada "Marília", e a fábrica de leites Glória agora se chama "Quatá"


----------



## Julio_Geografia (Mar 21, 2008)

Parabéns, eu fui a Itaperuna há uns 20 anos atrás, quando ainda era criança, no distrito de Raposo, mas não conheci o centro ou pelo menos não lembro. Achei bacana principalmente a parte residencial final, desse Morro dos Médicos, bacanas as casas!! O centro realmente é simples, parece com o de algumas cidades até menores, mas a igreja é bonita! Então é isso, como alguém comentou, parece uma cidade do sul do estado por conta do rio, o urbanismo poderia ser um pouco mais bem cuidado, mas no geral é uma cidade que parece boa de morar em comparação a outras menores que fazem limite com Itaperuna, já que lá tem mais comércio, universidade, hospital, etc.


----------



## Allan00 (Dec 6, 2019)

jguima said:


> ^^
> 
> Existem ocorrências de grandes cheias neste rio e que impactam na cidade?


Sim, como morador tenho experiência nisso o Rio Muriaé por ser um rio muito caudaloso, com muitas corredeiras ( Nascente no município de Miraí em Minas Gerais, e foz no Rio Paraiba do Sul, no município de Campos dos Goytacazes no Norte do estado do Rio de Janeiro ) ele acaba fazendo bastante estrago em alguns locais, o clima de Itaperuna é bem difícil de se prever, já que é uma cidade desenvolvida em um vale, ela pode ter vários tipos de climas por dia, como sol pela manhã, granizo à tarde, e chuva à noite... acredite isso já aconteceu  1 mês atrás uma tromba d'água quase engoliu a cidade chovendo 101 milímetros, alagando quase toda a cidade com menos de 1 hora, com obras inacabadas do DENIT para escoamento rápido de águas pluviais, e falhas na infraestrutura de drenagem.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Julio_Geografia said:


> Parabéns, eu fui à Itaperuna há uns 20 anos atrás, quando ainda era criança, no distrito de Raposo, mas não conheci o centro ou pelo menos não lembro. Achei bacana principalmente a parte residencial final, desse Morro dos Médicos, bacanas as casas!! O centro realmente é simples, parece com o de algumas cidades até menores, mas a igreja é bonita! Então é isso, como alguém comentou, parece uma cidade do sul do estado por conta do rio, o urbanismo poderia ser um pouco mais bem cuidado, mas no geral é uma cidade que parece boa de morar em comparação a outras menores que fazem limite com Itaperuna, já que lá tem mais comércio, universidade, hospital, etc.


Julinho,
Obrigado por visitar o thread. Itaperuna raramente aparece por aqui. E é uma oportunidade das pessoas terem uma noção da cidade, pois há muitos estereótipos e muito preconceito envolvendo os municípios da região Norte e Noroeste. Quando citam alguma cidade, Campos é a única lembrada. Óbvio que Campos é a maior e mais pujante, mas não significa que as demais são desprezíveis etc.

Obrigado pela visita, meu amigo. :hug:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Allan00 said:


> Ótimo trabalho Paiva.
> 
> Eu como morador me sinto privilegiado, por alguém estar divulgando nossa cidade, pouca conhecida, mas muito importante para a economia da Região Norte e Noroeste do estado, respondendo a sua pergunta.. Sim, Itaperuna tem bastante médico e faculdades, como por exemplo o Hospital São José do Avaí que é referência regional, estadual, e até nacional, é referência em neurocirurgia, cirurgia cardíaca, oncologia, cirurgia vascular, transplante de fígado e cirurgia videolaparoscópica portando aparelhos com tecnologia de ponta.*Me referindo a cidade em sí, ainda há muitos locais apreciados por turistas que não foi mostrado no seu post, talvez tenha sido breve passagem por aqui, espero que tenha gostado de nossa cidade, seja bem vindo caso queira voltar mais vezes, pois será bem recebido.
> 
> Abração. :hug:


Allan,

Te agradeço por ter me ajudado nesse trabalho tão pequeno que executei. Por falta de tempo não deu para explorar melhor a região. Você é um bom amigo e guia...rs

Abraços, :hug:


----------



## Allan00 (Dec 6, 2019)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Allan,
> 
> Te agradeço por ter me ajudado nesse trabalho tão pequeno que executei. Por falta de tempo não deu para explorar melhor a região. Você é um bom amigo e guia...rs
> 
> Abraços, :hug:


Eu é quem te agradeço, você também é um grande amigo para mim, foi um prazer receber você em nossa cidade.


----------

